# Double



## Fat_is_Good (Sep 16, 2020)

I noticed everything becomes the double as you gain weight. 
1. Your chins
2. Your size and weight(this might quadruple, like me)
3. How much it is hard to wear shoes and clothes.
4. Your belly
5. How much you use on your food
6. How much you want to eat.


----------



## extra_m13 (Oct 22, 2020)

doubling ones weight is a tall order !


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 26, 2020)

I don't know. I am told the size of your penis does not double. Just sayin'.


----------

